# geovision dvr card and intel 945 motherboard



## mugavai (May 27, 2008)

Hai all!!!!

This is selvam from chennai,india. last week i purchased geovision gv 800. I have the installed the software supplied with dvr card ( v 7.0.5). In that software video displayed main screen only. Not worked in Internet Explorer.

After 4 days struggle i downloaded 8.2 main system software from ezcctv.com. Installed fine but there is no video only black screen and video lost message only . Installed drivers and softwares properly but no result.

I'm not using any grafix card now because i have tried geforce 7200 GS tried with previous installation (7.05) i met glitch display.

just now i saw inside the card i got confused which model is this? because

GV-650/800(S) V 3.51 printed on it.what is the model 650 or 800 (s)?. after installing drivers it shows 800 with error message drivers properly not installed. your device will not function

and i saw conexant 878a chips+plx +geovision 0742M BC43M2 chips on the board.
if i run amcap.exe it show "sorry you have no video capture hardware" error messages.

tell me any idea to solve problem
or
recommend supported other softwares except geovision. 
My system configuration

Piv 3 Ghz processor
intel 945 gcnl (B) motherboard (original intel desktop board)
2 gb ram transcend
150 gb hdd sata

where is the problem ? what is the problem? i have tried google . i came to know most of the dvr cards not supported by intel 945 chipset.

can anybody solve my problem please. any body send me good working software to me?

waiting for your suggestions

g.mugavaiselvam
+91-9994912668
[email protected]


----------

